# Selecting a large lizard.



## Rhysandfish (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello this is my first forum post here  and ive been wanting a large lizard for about 6 months and im stuck. I really like the look of a water monitor but the temperament of a tegu is what im wanting. I read that dumerils monitors kinda fit the bill so i would like to see your input.


----------



## Waters (Sep 26, 2018)

I definitely wouldn't recommend water monitors. The Dumerils monitor is one of the potentially calmer monitors, along with the Black Roughneck Monitor. Savannah monitors can be pretty calm as well. Some people swear by Argus monitors but every one I have had has been pretty aggressive. Here is a pic of my Black Roughneck.........


----------



## kingghidorah (Jul 28, 2021)

He's beautiful. I hope those yellow spots stay vivid throughout his life.


----------

